# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Was passiert da mit Kindern?

## wein4tler

*Deutschland: Verfassungsschutz warnt vor radikalisierten Kindern*

red, ORF.at/Agenturen

Der deutsche Verfassungsschutz warnt vor radikalisierten Kindern aus islamistischen Familien. Die Sozialisation von Kindern durch ein islamistisches familiäres Umfeld sei „besorgniserregend“, sagte Verfassungsschutzpräsident Hans-Georg Maaßen den Zeitungen der Funke Mediengruppe heute.

Nach Erkenntnissen des Verfassungsschutzes werden die Kinder „von Geburt an mit einem extremistischen Weltbild erzogen, welches Gewalt an anderen legitimiert und alle nicht zur eigenen Gruppe Gehörigen herabsetzt“, zitierten die Funke-Zeitungen aus einer Analyse des deutschen Inlandsgeheimdienstes.

Es gehe um eine „niedrige dreistellige Zahl“ islamistischer Familien mit mehreren hundert Kindern. Sie stellten „ein nicht unerhebliches Gefährdungspotenzial“ dar. Es gebe Anzeichen für eine „schnellere, frühere und wahrscheinlichere Radikalisierung von Minderjährigen und jungen Erwachsenen“, heiße es in der Analyse.

Überlegungen Altersgrenze für Überwachung zu senken

Deutschland hatte die Altersgrenze zur Beobachtung durch den Verfassungsschutz vor zwei Jahren von 16 auf 14 Jahre gesenkt. Es gebe „durchaus Anhaltspunkte dafür“, diese Grenze weiter herabzusetzen, sagte die Sprecherin des deutschen Innenministeriums.

Sie verwies auf Vorfälle mit radikalisierten Minderjährigen, ohne konkrete Fälle zu nennen. Bei der Absenkung des Mindestalters gehe es letztlich um die Speicherung der Betreffenden im Nachrichtendienstlichen Informationssystem (NADIS). Auch weitere Unionspolitiker unterstützten gegenüber den Zeitungen den Vorschlag.

Scharfe Kritik kam hingegen aus der Linksfraktion. Deren innenpolitische Sprecherin Ulla Jelpke sagte: „Die Stigmatisierung von Kindern aus vermeintlich islamistischen Familien als potenzielle Gewalttäter durch den Verfassungsschutz ist einfach widerlich.“ Sie fügte hinzu: „Die Schnüffler haben in Kinderzimmern nichts verloren - und das muss auch so bleiben.“ Traumatisierte Kinder, die aus Kriegsgebieten nach Deutschland kämen, bräuchten psychologische Betreuung.

----------


## frank_rt

*
Was passiert mit Kindern?
Alles was man sich denken kann und was man nicht denken kann. Kinder sind zu allem Formbar.
Dekadenz und Perversion der Kindesverführer sind nicht zu beschreiben. In Indonesien wurde eine Frau verhaftet die Kinder Gewerbsmäßig Quälte. Also SEX der brutalen Art mit Kinder gefilmt und diese Filme dann verkauft. In Amerika wurden Kinder gefangen gehalten, und als Terroristen ausgebildet. Diese wurden aber rechtzeitig befreit. In D wurden Männer entdeckt die in Vietnam ein Mädchen vergewaltigen lassen wollten, und danach oder während dem Sex sollte es ermordet werden. Oder denk an Belgien. 
Man nimmt sich immer die Menschen dazu die leicht beeinflussbar sind. Und das sind nun einmal Kinder. Denk an die Kindersoldaten.
Und man steht machtlos vis a vis.
*

----------


## Siamfan

Wenn von hier einer bei der IS gefallen ist, kommt seine Schwangere Frau zurueck in die Familie, man hat einen Sohn verloren und bekommt einen Enkel und einen Schwiederson zurueck.

----------

